
Beauty and tragedy at a kindergarten Zoom dance party - dxchester
https://team.video/blog/kindergarten
======
dxchester
My son had another event this morning -- this time a treasure hunt over Google
Meet. There were 16 wonderful, jubilant kids on the call, but only 9 would
show on the screen at any given time, which seemed such a shame.

We should really expect to be able to see everyone on the call, in
Kindergarten calls, and in meetings at work too. We humans are so well tuned
to read each others' facial expressions that we have no problem recognizing
reactions/sentiments in small video feeds of our friends and colleagues, even
at avatar-size resolutions.

Internally, we've done some tests/prototyping where it's completely workable
to have 100+ feeds on the screen all at once, even with some "hero" space
reserved for the couple of most recent active speakers.

